# Finishes



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 17, 2006)

I am needing to get one of my 1911's refinished.  It was the first handgun I bought almost twenty years ago.  It started out as a Colt Combat Commander (made in the mid 70's) but has gone through some mods since then.

In the past, I've gotten guns done in Black-T and the Wilson finishes.  Now I'm fishing for suggestions of anything else I might want to look into.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 17, 2006)

Hard chrome is my favorite.  It's not a shiny finish, and has held up perfectly against holster wear.  

I strongly recommend Virgil Tripp's "Cobra Chrome" finish:

http://www.trippresearch.com/

I've had two Glock slides done through him, and they look fantastic.  Cleaning them is a cinch.  I'll try to get my scanner working later on, and post some pics of them.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 17, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Hard chrome is my favorite.  It's not a shiny finish, and has held up perfectly against holster wear.
> 
> I strongly recommend Virgil Tripp's "Cobra Chrome" finish:
> 
> ...


I've thought about chrome finishes, but the old grunt in me cringes when I see all that shine!  Old habits die hard.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 17, 2006)

There's really no shine to it.  The finish is a rather matte-looking silver, and nobody will accuse you of having a "nickel-plated sissy pistol."  I promise.  

I've had these finishes since 1999, long before that movie "Bad Boys II" came out (that seemed to expose more people to it), and I've never received any jokes about possessing "bling-bling."


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 17, 2006)

After giving the site a closer look, I see what you mean.  That's definitly on the list for consideration.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 17, 2006)

Checkout Melonite QPQ. Very similar to Tenifer (some say its the same). The slide on my M&P is stainless Melonite and looks good. Seems to hold up really well and it seems pretty tough. Its actually more than a finish in that it actually treats the metal under the finish.


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 18, 2006)

I was thinking about this more, and it seems almost a shame to put a "modern" type finish on your old 1911. Asthetically speaking theres nothing prettier than a good'ol blue job on a 1911. IMHO it still looks good when slightly worn, like a good pair of jeans. I'm guessing this gun has some sentimental value being your first and it would probably be something you would pass down to someone in your family. I would go with the original blue finish and let it wear in some new memories.  If you don't have any sentimental value in it and are going to use and abuse it go with a modern finish.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 18, 2006)

I was just thinking along the same lines this morning!  Nothing beats a good bluing!  I'll go back and forth on what I want to do for weeks, if not months before I finally decide though.

Jeff


----------



## modarnis (Oct 20, 2006)

The Wilson Combat Armor Tuff looks great


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 12, 2006)

Better late than never...  

My hard chromed Glock 23, finish done by Virgil Tripp.  As you can see, it's a very good looking matte (non-shiny) finish:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2006)

That looks really nice!

I ended up going with Wilson Combat's Armor Tuff.  I now have a green 1911.

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

C'mon Jeff, post 'em up!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> C'mon Jeff, post 'em up!


Gimme a couple of weeks, we are getting a digital camera for Xmas!


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Gimme a couple of weeks, we are getting a digital camera for Xmas!


 
Alrighty then!  That's a good reason!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2006)

I am interested in seeing your refinished handgun as well Jeff!


----------

